# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Tổng hợp link Folder của Fshare

## tranhuytn668

Tin vui các bạn! Mình vừa tổng hợp lại các đường link: phim, nhạc, game và phần mềm mới nhất hiện nay (link sống, không virus).

Có các phim chiếu rạp, game từ các hãng nổi tiếng. Bạn nào thích thì vào download nhé.
Để tiện lợi cũng như ủng hộ mình, các bạn nhớ click *THEO DÕI* khi truy cập vào link (nút màu đỏ). Ngay khi có file mới mình vừa up các bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo mà không cần phải tự tìm kiếm.

Link Google Drive: goo.gl/qdwWkk
Cảm ơn các bạn.

----------

